# 3T or Alpha Q40



## c_warmath (Dec 22, 2007)

I recently learned about the fork recalls from cervelo, although I am happy with my fork I cant take a chance of an accident, so it must be replaced. I have a soloist carbon and the two forks in question are the 3T (pro or team), and the Alpha Q40. Does anybody have any suggestions as to which one, and why? thanks


----------



## theychosenone (Mar 3, 2006)

Well for one the Alpha Q forks have the same exact carbon steerer tubes and aluminium insert system as the Wolf SL.. which is disconcerting.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't think you get a choice...you will be getting the 3T Team. Same fork as on RS. No issues so far unless you plan on running 25C tires, then you may get a little rub.


----------

